# Best Engine?



## Stormy-In-FL (Feb 22, 2006)

Not hoping to start any religious wars (well maybe a small one...)

I'm looking at generators and it seems many of the 10HP - 5KW models come with either a Tecumseh HM100 or a Briggs Stratton 204432.

Tecumseh seems to be low-man on the reputation totem pole but this model does have a cast iron sleeve and low oil protection. Downside that it is side valve so is noisier and guzzles gas.

B&S is a step up in quality (  ) but these engines are all aluminum and on a lot of the generators using this one they no longer have low oil protection.

On the other hand, Robin Subaru makes an OHC EX30 (like an EX27 but 10HP) which looks like a fine engine.

Of course, the Big Name in little engines is Honda. Unfortunately, their prices are even bigger. 

Any feedback would be appreciated - esp. before hurricane season gets here. :wave:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

I personally like briggs...... tecs like to throw connecting rods..... briggs are hard to kill, yeah sure you can kill em....... don't change the oil its whole life..... and never change the air filter and it can last about 5 years..... robin engines seem to be a great engine..... not cheap though, hondas...as long as we aren't talking the ohc (over head cam) ones which are home owners throw aways, yeah they are pretty good. I'm guessing the briggs is the powerbuilt? Now if its a I/C, then it has a cast iron bore. The powerbuilt, which I own one on a tiny 6 horse generator..... its a ohv (over head valve) its a all aluminum engine, designed to work hard and give good performance, but be cheaper then the other engines in their line up..... it'll still give you years of hard use out of it. As for the low oil protection.... just do what I do, check the oil every single time before you start it up, and use a high quality oil. Use hd-30 if you want to stick to a straight 30 in the summer heat, its alright, and a multi weight in the winter times, or just go with a good synthetic which would do better.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i would have to agree with bugman on the briggs for a generator i would go for a briggs engine ,but i would also look at the warranty aspect of it also but i like honda have never had trouble with one yett knock on wood !


----------



## Stormy-In-FL (Feb 22, 2006)

All 3 of the following generators I'm considering are the same price ($400) at Home Depot (note: supply is extremely limited and variable to locale.)

I think I'm going to take back a new DevilBiss 5250 w/ Tecumseh which I grabbed on sale and trade it in for a Referb'd Coleman Powermate w/ the 10HP Robin/Subaru engine. Although used it looks new and IMHO has a much better engine and I think better overall support. 

I'm still torn about getting the Briggs & Stratton Wheelhouse 5550. It's also a refurb. but looks new too. Heck, maybe I'll get them both. :freak:  I could probably resell one or the other at a later date for what I paid. 

fwiw - Home Depot refurbs carry the full manufacturer's warranty. Also, both these models are $700 new so it's a substantial savings.

Any final thoughts? Thanks.

p.s. - Bugman: yes the 204432 is a powerbilt that's all aluminum vs. a 205 or 206 that have cast iron sleeves. Hence my hesitation as I'm concerned about engine longevity. Even with good maintenence, it might not last as long as a Tecumseh with an iron sleeve.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

I've seen old side valve all aluminum briggs engines from the 80's, still going and with hard use, use a little oil but otherwise run well. It might not last as long as the tec with the iron sleeve..... that is if the tec doesn't throw the connecting rod first. I'd be careful with refurbs, but they usually do just fine. You could get both and sell one easily for more then what you paid.


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

i have a honda 200s three wheeler with over head cam and it works great i dont see them as throw aways


----------

